# Jobs in Monterrey



## ScottieP (Oct 11, 2009)

Hello Everyone!

I'm new to this forum and was wondering if anyone had any leads to jobs in Monterrey, NL.

I've done much traveling in my life - I grew up in Guam, lived a few years in Korea, went to school in Baltimore and currently reside in San Diego. I love the feeling of being immersed in a new culture and environment and have been pretty set on finding a job in the Monterrey area.

My degree is in Public Health from Johns Hopkins University, although my work experience has primarily been in Finance. I do not have Spanish skills. I know that significantly limits my prospects but would still love to give it a shot.

If anyone knows of any vacancies (perhaps as a relocation counselor not required to be fluent in Spanish), I would love to hear from you.

Thanks in advance for your help!!!!


Scott


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

Welcome, Scott, and good luck. Perhaps someone from Monterrey will respond.


----------



## ScottieP (Oct 11, 2009)

*Bump!!*

Still looking, any leads would be greatly appreciated!


----------

